# Gehört das Trügerische doch unbedingt zur...



## espe777

Gerne lassen wir uns kurzweilig betrügen. *Gehört das Trügerische doch unbedingt zur Selbstdarstellung innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft.* Täuschung wird dort akzeptiert und erzeugt Zufriedenheit und Heiterkeit.

Estoy totalmente perdida con la frase en negrita. ¿'Gehört' es del verbo 'hören' o 'gehören'? ¿Alguna ayuda en español o en inglés? Gracias.

I don't know how to translate the sentence in bold. Any help in Spanish or in English? Thanks.


----------



## kt_81

"Gehört" es del verbo "gehören".

"gehören zu ..." -> "formar parte de"

Mi intento:
Pues lo engañoso sin falta forma de la autorrepresentación dentro de una comunidad.

No sé si sea 'autorrepresentación' la palabra correcta, es la que Google me dice.


----------



## espe777

Sí, la palabra es autorrepresentación.

Ahora veo más clara la frase. ¿Quedaría mejor "Pues lo engañoso es sin duda que forma parte de la autorrepresentación de una comunidad"?

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## kt_81

- "Sin duda" sería "zweifellos" en alemán, no es lo mismo. Si tu frase no suena mal para los nativos con "sin falta" en lugar de "sin duda", sería mejor que digas "sin falta".

- "... la autorrepresentación de una comunidad" sería "Selbstdarstellung einer Gemeinschaft".
"Selbstdarstellung innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft" quiere decir "autorrepresentación de cualquier miembro de una comunidad". 
En primer caso se trata de la autorrepresentación de una comunidad frente a una otra. En el segundo se trata de la autorrepresentación de los miembros de una comunidad frente a unos otros miembros de la comunidad misma. Espero que me haya explicado claramente.


----------



## espe777

A mí me suena muy mal "sin falta". He encontrado en el diccionario que 'unbedingt' significa "sin falta" o "absolutamente". Creo que queda mejor la última.

Entiendo lo de la autorrepresentación. Lo pondré como tú dices.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## heidita

espe777 said:


> Gerne lassen wir uns kurzweilig betrügen. *Gehört das Trügerische doch unbedingt zur Selbstdarstellung innerhalb einer Gemeinschaft.* Täuschung wird dort akzeptiert und erzeugt Zufriedenheit und Heiterkeit.
> 
> .


Nos gusta dejarnos engañar. (Nos gusta que nos engañen a veces/a corto plazo). Lo engañoso forma parte intrínseca de la autorepresentación dentro de una comunidad. El engaño se acepta y produce satisfacción y alegría.

Espe, mira lo subrayado.


----------



## espe777

Perfecto. Intrínseca queda perfecto.

Como siempre, heidita me saca del apuro.

Sólo es mi 2º año estudiando alemán y hay un profesor que nos hace traducir unos textos muuuy difíciles. Así que tengo montones de dudas. Menos mal que tengo a heidita. Y también a kt_81.

¡Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## heidita

Como estás en tu casa...¡no hay que dar las gracias! 

Kt tiene un nivel excelente de español.


----------

